# Hello All



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

just wanted to stop by and introduce myself. i have recently upgraded from a pop-up to my outback sydney 30rls back in july. i'm so glad i made the change. we do alot of nascar races and beach and mountain trips. after being stuck in bristol for the spring race in all the snow, i couldnt take it anymore and moved on up. hope to find some good info here and meet some good people.

RS


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello rmsmith and welcome to the Outback family. Wow you really move up big time







I did the same thing from a tent trailer to a not as big 23RS. You will learn a lot here and meet some really great people. Hope to see a lot of posts for you.

Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welsome RS!! Guess we made almost as big a leap...from a canoe & tent to a 25RSS and I can tell you that you're in luck! Not only will you find an enormous amount of info here but the people are simply amazing. We really are a big family!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome. Wow I thought we were moving up when we dumped the tent trailer for a 23RS in July. Lot's of great info and help here. Check in often and enjoy your new TT


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi rmsmith!









Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your 30rls.

We too dumped the ol' pop up for our 28krs, best thing we ever did!









Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to Outbackers


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks ya'll. i tell ya it was a big jump but after taking it out the first time all the buyers remorse went away.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome

I assume east coast somewhere, keep an eye on the rally section and join us at one of them









John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and what a leap!!!!!

Gary


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome to this site - they are a wealth of information for us so called newbies - we upgraded from a popup to the 26 rks last spring and just 2 weeks ago we upgraded to the same one you have the 30rls. Haven't been able to use it in Wisconsin but know we will love it as will you. Enjoy your new tt.

Pattie


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks ya'll. i have so many questions just dont were to start. been looking around the site and have found some good info so far. i'm going to grab a pot of coffee and sit back and read.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You can go to each area and browse thru the titles and some will jump at you more than others.

You can also ask some or most or all of the questions straight up. We love to help. Either by answering it directly or sending to a old conversation we remembered from earlier that might help. To all the newbies,recent additions(editted to due next post suggestion







) ...we do not say..'you should have searched first'.

Welcome, ask away and you might even be surprised when you start answering someone elses questions









John

Even I like to sometimes go back and look at some of the older posts.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

No newbies here. Only "recent additions."









Welcome and post often.

Dont' be afraid to ask any question you want.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome rs! We are newbies as well and are on the site every day--even if we're not posting, there is awesome information here and great people. We purchased our 29FBHS in October and can't wait to use it.







It's been too cold here in Montana to use it or we've been out of town when we could have used it.

Hope to see you with lots of posts.









Brenda


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rmsmith1208 said:


> thank you for the warm welcome.


Your welcome! Looking foward to hearing more from you...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. I read your other posts and going from the popup to the TT is a dream. Nothing like your own toilet and shower. Scott

Scott


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

thank you all. yes it is so nice to be able to get back from watching the race or working at one to be able to have a hot shower and your own toilet.


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome to the site and the Outback Family! I am not a big poster to the site, but my wife and I do find time to read the posts for new information and ideas from other Outbackers.

Enjoy your camper and the great outdoors!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!

We just got tickets to the spring race at Bristol and are looking for a place to camp. Got any suggestions????
We will also be at Darlington, and Charlotte for the fall race. When not chasin' racing, we head to the beach every chance we get. Hope to see there!

Humpty


----------

